# Goldens born in November 2013



## rbrosi01 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Congrats!*

Congrats on your new puppy ...so exciting!! Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 8, 2013)

We are going to pick our puppy up tomorrow afternoon! I'm so excited and nervous, i know I won't be sleeping much tonight! Pictures to follow tomorrow.


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 8, 2013)

*Introducing Bear!*

Due to some unforeseen personal events in our breeder's life, we had to get Bear a little early but he has been an AWESOME addition to our family. We went to our vet on Monday to have just a quick eval because he is so young and we are going tomorrow to have Bear 's first shots redone as I don't have much confidence in the professionalism/trustworthiness of the breeder. I sure wish I had found this forum before signing with the breeder. But on the flip side, Bear is adorable, we met his parents, and the vet says he appears very healthy. :


----------



## MCowen (Jan 1, 2014)

I just got my first golden boy- Baxter and could not be happier! Thank you for starting this for the November puppies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I will be having a new addition as well in my household! My puppy was born on November 26th, 2013 and comes home next weekend! I couldn't be more excited. I know his big brother Keisel can't wait to meet him either


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 8, 2013)

Congratulations - he's beautiful!


----------



## Cocco (Jan 19, 2014)

Here is Cocco. Our first Golden Retriver. Born on Nov. 16th. We will pick him up this Friday!. I can't wait to have him home with my kids!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

This is Ben - Harborview Tugging At My Heart Strings - born November 16th as well 

This is the latest picture of him, he sure is growing:


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 8, 2013)

*Growing and growing*

Bear had his 11 week vet visit yesterday and he weighed 17.5 pounds. He fell asleep on the exam table again after his shots. The vet just kept smiling and saying how much he loved Goldens!


----------



## Nott (Jan 19, 2014)

My Scout was born November 4th!


----------



## GoldenDream (Nov 22, 2013)

:wave:This is Bear and he was born November 23, 2013


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 8, 2013)

Scout is beautiful! I love his expression in your picture!


----------



## Nott (Jan 19, 2014)

Roll Tide said:


> Scout is beautiful! I love his expression in your picture!


Thank you so much  That is his sassy face. He has sooooo much attitude. I love it


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is my boy Miller! He was born November 26th, 2013. He's been home for a week as of today and it's been great!


----------



## TheShandaCrowe (Jan 11, 2014)

My man Godric Gryffindog AKA Gryffin was born November 20th in East Tennessee. He's already potty trained at just under 10 weeks, and I couldn't be happy with my precious little nug.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nott (Jan 19, 2014)

Here is a more recent picture of Scout. My little man is growing


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Our Tucker was born November 20th 2013! We are absolutely IN LOVE!


----------



## Shan (Jan 20, 2014)

*Kaiser Born 28 November 2013*

Meet Kaiser. Born 28 November 2013


----------



## LoveMyPhoenix (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello all!! My Phoenix was born November 5th!! We've had him for just shy of a month now and boy has he been an adventure!! He's amazing and ooooh so smart!! He potty trained sooo easily!! I think I'll wait a few years and add a brother for him...but in the meantime I'm enjoying every moment!'


----------



## Nott (Jan 19, 2014)

LoveMyPhoenix said:


> Hello all!! My Phoenix was born November 5th!! We've had him for just shy of a month now and boy has he been an adventure!! He's amazing and ooooh so smart!! He potty trained sooo easily!! I think I'll wait a few years and add a brother for him...but in the meantime I'm enjoying every moment!'


We are a day apart! How much does Phoenix weigh?


----------



## supercoop (Jan 29, 2014)

My boy Cooper was born November 7 and weighs 29.9 pounds 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicomico (Jul 25, 2013)

*So many November birthdays!*

This is Boone born 11/29/2013, black Friday which is appropriate for me because I love to shop! Bear is so cute!


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Maggie was born 11/11/13. She's my Veterans Day girl and its only fitting that her daddy is Retired Army vet after 25 years of service.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sailor was born November 22. She is on the very small side, but is catching up. I co-own her with my breeder, hoping that she becomes the show dog that she shows the potential of being. 

She joins Brady and MacKenzie at home.


----------



## ang36 (Feb 3, 2014)

meet Harvey born 21/11/13 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenRetrieverNewbie (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's Cooper Dinkins on the day we brought him home! He was born on November 10, 2013. Such a precious little guy with TONS of energy


----------



## Calicosky (Feb 13, 2014)

This is Kaylee. She was born 11/22/13 and is our 2nd golden - we sadly lost our first, Sandal on 1/1/13 she was 12 and it was unexpected (intestinal blockage after eating her hair from a bin after brushing - never recovered from the emergency surgery) it was a long goldenless year but Kaylee is the sweetest and I'm glad we waited to get another from the same breeder


----------



## kebb06 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Tucker Born 11/29/13*

Tucker is my first GR I've ever owned. I have owned labs in the past. My son wanted a GR for 2 years. He turned 9 in October and felt he was ready or I was ready for a new puppy. We got hIm at 6.5 weeks which I thought was real early. But he is now 11 weeks and weighs about 16 pounds. Love this little guy. He is so full of energy. This photo is after his first bath with us.


----------



## Wicomico (Jul 25, 2013)

*Tucker*



kebb06 said:


> Tucker is my first GR I've ever owned. I have owned labs in the past. My son wanted a GR for 2 years. He turned 9 in October and felt he was ready or I was ready for a new puppy. We got hIm at 6.5 weeks which I thought was real early. But he is now 11 weeks and weighs about 16 pounds. Love this little guy. He is so full of energy. This photo is after his first bath with us.


Where did you get Tucker?


----------



## Sammjramey (Sep 24, 2013)

Can't believe I just found this thread! Our Molly was born November 27th, our gotcha day was January 25th. She we be 12 weeks this Wednesday! Here are a few pictures below from our gotcha day up to a few days ago when she got her big puppy seat belt! She is growing so fast!


----------



## Calicosky (Feb 13, 2014)

Kaylee has the same pink elephant as Molly - those kong stuffed toys are great.

She had her 12 week appointment today (12weeks/3 days) and was 17.3 lbs.


----------



## duke594 (Feb 11, 2014)

This is Sadie. She was born 11/27/13. This picture was taken on the day we picked her up. She has her 12 week checkup this Saturday.


----------



## Cocco (Jan 19, 2014)

Max at 13 weeks old


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rainypotato (Feb 13, 2014)

*born Nov 24*

Here is a picture from today's beach walk. He is very happy at the oceanside.


----------



## Argos&Reay48 (Feb 14, 2014)

Argos and Reay were born November 6th! They're four months old now! They grow so fast! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MeaganG (Jan 24, 2014)

Linus born 11/27/13








Has anyone made it through the land shark phase yet?


----------



## supercoop (Jan 29, 2014)

We are past that stage thankfully! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Miller (born November 26th) is starting to lose his puppy teeth! He's also an AKC S.T.A.R. puppy now! I can't believe how fast he is growing


----------



## MeaganG (Jan 24, 2014)

We had a good 3 weeks with out the land shark but now that Linus is actually losing his baby teeth, he's back to wanting hands to nibble on. We were just starting to heal lol


----------



## Calicosky (Feb 13, 2014)

Kaylee was horrible the past couple of weeks with the land shark but her front teeth are now in and it seems to have calmed down a lot - still waiting for the needle fangs to switch out...
4months and 22.5 lbs so she is still on the small side breeder figures she'll be right around 50-55 full grown


----------



## Sammjramey (Sep 24, 2013)

Molly's getting to be a big girl. She is getting over an UTI right now, poor thing. She is 33lbs and about 4 months old. She is teething like CRAZY! Can't wait for all her adult teeth to come in! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Calicosky (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the UTI - not fun... hearing that Molly is 33 and a week younger than Kaylee makes me realize how small she is... though looking forward to the smaller girl considering Sandal was around 80lbs. Makes for a lot of dog when they decide to sit in your lap!

love the pic of Molly with the mud!


----------



## Sammjramey (Sep 24, 2013)

Calicosky- Thanks, Kaylee is very adorable! The UTI was a scare, this is our first puppy so I feel like an overprotective mom a lot of the time, but she is getting better and back to her normal self ? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shan (Jan 20, 2014)

Kaiser is 4.5 months now, and his snout has gotten really large. I think the snout decided to grow before the rest of the body. Lol! :


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Penny was born Nov. 17th. This is her most recent picture, from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Sammjramey (Sep 24, 2013)

Just a couple recent ones of Molly! I can't keep up with how fast She is growing! Molly was born on November 27th ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Very partial to those November babies. Awesome pictures all.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice babies everybody 
Ben is 5 months old now and 40 lbs. He has all his permanent teeth in now


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I love seeing all the puppies grow in this thread! I can't believe how fast my boy has grown. I made this little collage of head portraits to see the difference! He just turned 5 months on Saturday!


----------



## supercoop (Jan 29, 2014)

Omg Ben has the perfect golden face! Love him!!!!

Cooper is five and a half months and 50lbs. We just graduated intermediate and are soon starting advanced training.

Anyone know how to rotate the pics straight?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MeaganG (Jan 24, 2014)

Guys, I am one stressed out mama. Linus has the runs...for 8 days now. We took him to the vet after day 3, got a fecal smear and everything came back negative. He was prescribed some meds but they don't seem to be helping and neither is the rice we've given. The vet said that since he is acting completely normal (playing, eating, and drinking are all great) we should switch his food. She suggested Science Diet...which I just can't bring myself to do. He is currently eating Blue Buffalo Puppy...I know I know it's owned by diamond...but he was doing great on it. My question is what are you guys feeding your pups? Ive done hours and hours of research and there is a downside to every brand. I'm at a loss and my head is spinning. I'm hoping since our pups are in the same age bracket that you guys will have some suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

My puppy got bad diarrhea from 4Health at eight weeks old even though it's what my breeder feeds her dogs. I switched to Iams (adult) Intestinal Plus and she's going great on it.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I would have the vet office do another smear sometimes the problem doesn't show up right away. Lots of puppies have a problem with Blue Buffalo. If you have been feeding rice for that long of time it doesn't sound like it is the blue though. When changing food brands make sure you change over at least a 10 day schedule. My Luke is on Fromm Large breed puppy. He is also taking a probiotic once a day.


----------



## MeaganG (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for all your help guys! We took Linus off the meds because they weren't helping at all. We started transitioning him to Beneful and after only 2 days we are solid again! Thank goodness.


----------



## supercoop (Jan 29, 2014)

Please I beg you do NOT feed beneful! That food has caused more deaths than any. Google it and you will see all the reports. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## supercoop (Jan 29, 2014)

Blue could've been the source since it's super rich. Try another brand than beneful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MeaganG (Jan 24, 2014)

We needed something as a quick fix to get him off the blue. We will transition again but for the time being this is agreeing with his belly. After that long with diarrhea, both Linus and I are excited to be done with it. Thanks for your insight!


----------



## Sammjramey (Sep 24, 2013)

We had the same problem with Molly. We were feeding Fromm LBP and she was doing great on it up until about 2 weeks ago. Since then we have been doing beef and rice and much success. We started a transition into Zignature wild turkey. Its a food with only 5 ingredients high protein high fat. So far so good with it. Were upset we have to leave Fromm, I love the company and it's a fabulous product, but seems like Molly is allergic to some of the ingredients. We're thinking chicken. I haven't herd the best things about beneful, I would urge you to take a look at Zignature.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MeaganG (Jan 24, 2014)

We are off the Beneful now. The first couple transition days he was doing great. Then all of a sudden he started throwing up. We did another smear just to be on the safe side and it came back negative again. The vet is clueless. We put him back on the Blue puppy and everything is back to normal. Solid poop and no vomiting. It's...CONFUSING lol. Maybe he just ate something outside that he shouldn't have? We are really diligent about watching what he puts in his mouth though. I'd still like to switch foods in case it was in fact the Blue that gave him the diarrhea. I'll def take a look at Zignature!


----------



## MeaganG (Jan 24, 2014)

How are all of the November fur kids doing?


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

*Growing and doing good.*

River was born Nov. 27 2013 she is doing great. Loves going to the dog park. Few weeks ago she finally started playing with a young lab then ran into a bench really hard. Scratched her eye and knocked some sense out of her. Vet said it was just bruised and it would get better. Felt horrible for her. She usually just likes running after everyone and checking to see what they are doing. This lab she really wanted to rough house with and that happened.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

*How they change*

How she looks now.


----------



## Calicosky (Feb 13, 2014)

*growing up too fast...*

Kaylee's doing really well - though growing up too fast for mom!

She got terrified the other day on a walk by a great dane with 4 tiny yipping henchmen.... don't quite blame her on that one. They were walking in front of us and a little girl who had passed them and then saw Kaylee announced "those dog's are SO LOUD!!! - she's (Kaylee) so cute can I pet her?" Kaylee was more than happy to stop see the girl. Really good with kids - loves them... other dogs... Other than her buddy she plays with down the street, she'll calmly greet the calm ones but that is about it as far as interest.

I was shocked to find she is thrilled with the hammock and can climb in if someone else is in it... here she is trying to figure out how to get in with it empty... 









she also likes it when I let her walk herself on the last little bit on the way home. She will run ahead and then pause and look back "are you coming? can I keep heading home?"


----------



## MeaganG (Jan 24, 2014)

Linus (11/27/13) is also doing well. Still a little mouthy but we are working on it. He is NOT a fan of the Vegas heat. 30 seconds outside is enough for him to want to come in, I really don't blame him. He is best friends with Zeus the Great Dane across the way but mainly enjoys human interaction. I agree though...they are growing up way too fast!! This is Linus enjoying the spot directly under the a/c vent.


----------



## Calicosky (Feb 13, 2014)

Kaylee was 38.8 lbs at the vet on Thursday (6.5 months) really enjoying her small size


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi everybody, I'd like to add Jacob Cooper to this list! He was born November 26th, I can't believe how fast time goes. He's about 64 pounds now and is a love bug.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

This was him, he's my little bear for sure.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Ben, born Nov 16th, doing great. He is about 50 pounds now. He loves to jump into the pool and go for a swim


----------



## Argos&Reay48 (Feb 14, 2014)

Argos and Reay were born Nov. 6th 2013 and they're getting so big and fun! I love their little personalities! They are VERY vocal! They talk and talk and talk! They love being outside in their brand new yard and going for rides in the car! I love my pups!


----------

